# Happy First Gotcha Day to my Beautiful Big Boy!



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

This Saturday we will have had Ozzy for one year! We got him from the Virginia German Shepherd Rescue and he was so well taken care of by his foster family.

He fits in perfectly with my husband and me. I seriously do not know what we did without him!

In one year, he has gained much confidence, gotten his CGC, started agility classes, gained 10 pounds (i know, not much, but at 75 pounds the vet says he is perfect), and been exposed to many situations where he now feels comfortable.

He is my companion, my protector, my handsome big boy, and my first German Shepherd. I am completely and totally in love...

Happy first Gotcha Day OZZY!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy gotcha-day
hoping you have many many more to celebrate!!!!

edit to add: i think he's gorgeous


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy gotcha-day!! And many, many more to come...








He is very handsome.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day Ozzy!

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Happy First Gotcha Day to my Beautiful Big Boy*








He is gorgeous! We need a gremlin for gotcha day! Aren't we lucky to have these wonderful companions in our lives??


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Happy First Gotcha Day to my Beautiful Big Boy*

How handsome he is. Happy gotcha day big boy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Happy First Gotcha Day to my Beautiful Big Boy*

Happy Gotcha Day, Ozzy! So glad you're in your forever home now!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ozzy and many, many more.







You are a very lucky and handsome boy!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

